# Plex Server



## techboy102 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello!

I recently purchased 2 chromecasts and am getting deep into the world of Plex. I'm still streaming all the media from my desktop pc and would like to build a dedicated box to stream everything out. I will eventually add another chromecast to the mix so the box should be able to handle 3 streams at once. This is what i am thinking of building so far:

CPU: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284

MOBO: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135349

Case and PSU: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121125

Ram: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145278

If there is anything i could save money on please let me know. I picked a pretty beefy CPU so let me know if it is a little extreme for what i'm doing. I am also wondering what the difference is between running Windows Home Server, Windows 7, or Free NAS? I want the most optimized system possible. Right now i do experience some video freezing sometimes with a pretty modern AMD desktop machine and i want to eliminate that as much as possible with this server build. Thanks for the help


----------

